# VK: Xbox 360-Spiele (Max Payne, Black Ops, Dragon Age, New Vegas, Undead Nightmare)



## JulianG91HH (9. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

folgende USK-18 Spiele darf ich auf eBay nicht loswerden und möchte sie deshalb hier zum Kauf anbieten. Jedes Spiel ist von mir einmal durchgespielt worden und befindet sich in einem sehr guten Zustand. Es sind stets die Versionen aus England, sprich originale Synchronisation (damit man keinen Ohrenkrebs bekommt ^^) und uncut. Alle Spiele sind für die Xbox 360 und funktionieren natürlich auch auf einer deutschen Konsole (habe ja selbst eine ).

Zahlung gegen Überweisung. Versand:

1-2 Spiele: 1,59 € (Großbrief, Versandzeit 1 Tag)
danach werden es 4,10 € (Päckchen, Versandzeit 1 Tag)

Falls versicherter Versand gewünscht ist, kann ich per Paket verschicken, 6,90 €

Call of Duty: Black Ops - 20 €

Dragon Age: Origins - 5 €
Dragon Age: Awakening - 5 €

Fallout: New Vegas - 13 €

Hitman: Blood Money - 11 €

Max Payne 3 - 30 €

Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare - 14 €

Meldet euch 


Achso und: Ich komme aus Hamburg, wer abholen möchte, weiß, wie weit er in etwa fahren muss


----------

